# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi X Maker Software Issues

## rlconklin

I purchased a Qidi X-Maker for my granddaughter for Christmas and when we tried to install the software on her Microsoft Surface Pro 7 computer, it gave us an error message: "This app can't run on your PC. To find a version for your PC check with the software publisher". I contacted Qidi support and they said to make sure it is a 64 bit computer (which it is) and that it was running the latest version of Windows 10 (which it is). Did anyone else ever run into this problem or know the cure?I have a MacBook Pro and the software works good on it, but she would like to have it work on her computer so she doesn't have to use mine.

----------


## curious aardvark

the version of windows that microsoft install on their tablets is slightly modified.

Also make sure it's not running is 'S' mode. 
Stands for STUPID and is what most newish machines are now coming with. 

If it is in stupid mode it won't install ANYTHING that isn't in the microsoft app store - ie: most of what most people use. 

Google - remove windows 10 s mode. 
basically you go into security and update settings and go to the store and it'll let you change it to normal (useable) winodws mode. 

If it's not that, then no idea.

----------

